# best type of bit to use on phenolic?



## JimboH (Dec 19, 2013)

I picked up a piece of 1/2 " phenolic and I intend to use it for a small bench-top table I am going to make. Does anyone have any experience cutting this material with a router and is there anything I need to know about routing a recess for a plate as far as type of bit to use or any advice on special techniques? This forum is great and I have spent many hours reading and learning. 

Jim


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Most any bit will do an adequate job, but solid carbide up-cuts work best. It depends a lot on the grade of phenolic you are using. The Mil Spec grades are the best. The fumes from cutting phenolic are kind of nasty. It smells like carbolic acid. Use plenty of ventilation, and dust collection if you can.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't tried phenolic but I've tried other plastics with reasonable success. There are bits that are specially made for plastics and they will do a better job. The company that seems to cater to that type of specialty cutting is Onsrud. There are two links to their ebay offerings that are specially made for plastics. Notice that the 3/16 bit only has a .409" depth of cut so it won't cut your hole out from one side but it would work to make the rabbet to put the insert in if you go that way but with only a 1'2" thick sheet I would consider just cutting out the bit hole and mount the router to the full thickness of the sheet. Normal insert plates are 3/8" so that is only a 1/8" difference. 

If you go with one of the Onsrud bits ask the seller (Fred) what rpm and feed speed to use. Fred is a member of the forum but too busy to participate much. He is the most knowledgeable person I know about which bit is the right one for the job and how to use it and he will be happy to help you.

LMT Onsrud ZST43310 3 16" Solid Carbide Double Edge Straight V Flute 2 Pack | eBay
Onsrud PCL532186 1 4" 5 Pack Solid Carbide Router Bits for Fiberglass | eBay


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to agree with Charles, 1/2 inch is a bit to thin to use with a plate. I would suggest laminating the phenolic to a piece MDF or plywood, or mount directly to the phenolic.


----------



## JimboH (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the input and I do have some 3/4 MDF that I can use with the phenolic.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Keep in mind that it is important to keep the heat generated by the bit as low as possible. There are resins in the phenolic that can become soft from too much heat and gum up the bits cutting edges. As stated Onsrud has a tech dept that can give you the proper feed and spindle speeds. Their service is top notch.


----------

